# Hormonal Acne...



## InSearchOfPerfectSkin (Feb 22, 2016)

My skin has been extremely clear since using my Clarisonic, but I seem to always get a pesky pimple around my jawline and mouth during that time of the month.  I actually just battled my last pimple on my chin, and it has yet to go down completely 2 weeks later!  Does anyone have any suggestions?  Thank you in advance! xo!


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 22, 2016)

Spot treat that sucker.

Burt's Bees has a couple of options that are super affordable. Or if you want to go hard-core, something like La Roche-Posay Effaclar Duo (US formula is a spot treatment; EU formula can be used all over the face).


----------



## InSearchOfPerfectSkin (Feb 22, 2016)

Thanks so much Shelly, you are wonderful!  Going to look into La Roche-Posay...
What would you suggest specifically from Burt's?  Thank you again!



shellygrrl said:


> Spot treat that sucker.
> 
> Burt's Bees has a couple of options that are super affordable. Or if you want to go hard-core, something like La Roche-Posay Effaclar Duo (US formula is a spot treatment; EU formula can be used all over the face).


----------



## InSearchOfPerfectSkin (Feb 22, 2016)

Also, I was recommended some products from my dermatologist, but they are just so damn drying!


----------



## Chelsssea (Feb 23, 2016)

Have you tried spot treating with a BP cream?


----------



## InSearchOfPerfectSkin (Feb 23, 2016)

Thanks so much for your response! No, I haven't.  What is a BP cream and can you suggest a good one?  Thank you again! 


Chelsssea said:


> Have you tried spot treating with a BP cream?


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 23, 2016)

InSearchOfPerfectSkin said:


> Thanks so much Shelly, you are wonderful!  Going to look into La Roche-Posay...
> What would you suggest specifically from Burt's?  Thank you again!



They have one treatment in a bottle and one in rollerball form. The latter is what I used to use ages ago. I think the formulas are pretty similar to each other; the rollerball is just more portable.


----------



## InSearchOfPerfectSkin (Feb 24, 2016)

Thanks, Shelly!


----------



## JessicaL (Feb 28, 2016)

Hi, have you tried grapefruit acne spot treatement from citrusclear? It works very well for me. It contains salicylic acid to treat existing, prevent future breakouts, and control oily skin.


----------



## Mixxi (Mar 30, 2016)

Spot treatments are good as even if they are drying they on,y target the area you put them on. I really like Lush's cosmetic warrior face mask for hormonal spots as it is naturally antibacterial and not at all drying. I use it every day when I breakout.


----------



## VAL4M (Mar 30, 2016)

Use acid toner! Neostrata clarifying solution, or Pether Thomas Roth [h=1]Wrinkle X Peel Pads, Bliss and Kate Somerville and Pixi all have those acid toner or pads.  if you do not have oily skin make sure you are still using a good moisturizer, also use a gentle cleanser if you have a lot of redness in your skin. I love Tata Harper purifying cleanser (expensive but so good)  [/h]


----------



## Acne (Aug 23, 2016)

*Best foundation/concealer for oily acne prone skin?*

I am a 13 year old with mild forehead acne. I am very insecure about it and have tried everything, from proactive to chemical peels. I have been considering wearing makeup to conceal my acne and feel more confedient. The problem is I have never wore foundation. I want to find a good foundation where it doesn't look cakey and has enough coverage without breaking me out. However I don't know if I should use concealer instead of foundation on my entire face. (I have oily acne prone skin) What do you guys recommend (school is starting soon and I am looking to invest in high end makeup)


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 23, 2016)

Acne said:


> I am a 13 year old with mild forehead acne. I am very insecure about it and have tried everything, from proactive to chemical peels. I have been considering wearing makeup to conceal my acne and feel more confedient. The problem is I have never wore foundation. I want to find a good foundation where it doesn't look cakey and has enough coverage without breaking me out. However I don't know if I should use concealer instead of foundation on my entire face. (I have oily acne prone skin) What do you guys recommend (school is starting soon and I am looking to invest in high end makeup)



Are your parents okay with you wearing makeup at this age? I ask because if they say 'no', I believe that should be respected.

You're only thirteen. Acne often comes with puberty and sometimes doesn't clear up completely until well into adulthood (yay hormones). Personally, I recommend investing in a skincare routine instead of a high end foundation or concealer; at your age it will be a much better, much more useful investment. (And even if you are allowed to wear makeup, you still need to have a skincare routine.) A good routine that works for you will, at the very least, help keep breakouts under control. And you need to use it every day.

Were you using Proactiv every day?


----------

